# Team Shift sother cali foming, meet this sat to join new team



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

whats up eveyone, me and cloudspecv over on b15sentra.net started a team, we had a meet this last sat but it was raining, turned out pritty good, about 10-15 of us were there, we came up with team shift, we are haveing another meet this sat at 7pm at puenta hills across from krispy cream off the 60fwy at azusa at the homedepot, we still need more people, yes this an spec v/se-r only sorry guys, hope to see some of you there


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang that sux.. spec v / se-r only.. 


i got me a lil ol GXE so i guess me checking it out is a no go.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

not too many SpecV's here. A couple of SR20's though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

its not an se-r spec v thing only sentras yes sorry for the miss unerstanding


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

So any sentra can go??

I might check that out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

acutall we are just tying to stick with b15s


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

only b15s???? lol have fun


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

sorry...already have plans for this saturday.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I hate to say this but thats pretty fucked up. Only B15 sentras??
Its a known fact that there are more modded B14s and B13 in southern cali than there are B15s. Youre not the only one who can make a team, im gonna start my own crew where all people and all cars are welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

hey sorry bro i dont mean to kick anyone out but are team name has b15 in it, hey ill tell you wut dude go down there, we can all talk about it, mabie we can be team shift and then have the aproate ending at the end like
Shift_B15
Shift_b14
Shift_B13
it sounds good to me dude, cruiz down there


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *im gonna start my own crew where all people and all cars are welcome. *


Im down for that. include me in.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

yeah fo sho!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im possibly down.


i think it should be something like

SoCalNISMO? ( copy of NwNISMO ) 

just a thought.


----------

